
Making an intuitive light switch button – How our engineering team tackled this - evthewolf
https://blog.cesanta.com/iot-platform-design-doc-multiple-switches-one-light
======
gilgongo
On the evidence of this article, the author needs to read up on basic HCI
principles in UI design, in particular the concept of mode error and issues
relating to colour blindness.

The proposed designs offer poor usability for a number of reasons and I
sincerely hope it doesn't get implemented for anything important.

~~~
evthewolf
Thanks for the feedback. There is a lot more UI work in progress. These design
docs are really just a view into the early stages of defining a problem and
how we'll tackle it, rather than the finished roadmap, design, UI etc.

